# Betta Bulbs?



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

A while back, I got these dried out little bulb things from Petco called "Betta Bulbs." Recently I put them in an old half gallon under a lamp. They haven't shown any signs of growing anything more than some weird fungus cotton stuff  Yeah, plants definitely are not my forte. Has anyone grown these betta bulb thingies? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Those things are craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaappp *singsong*

Haha, they're notorious for being just awful. That cotton stuff is mold. If you can manage to remove that and keep it gone, they might grow alright.

:3


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I looked into them a little bit, and that's basically what it said. Ick D: Oh well, they weren't very expensive. I'm thinking of getting some Java Moss soon, though. I've heard that it's pretty hard to kill


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I've had some that sprouted, but if they're growing mold then they're duds. Some of the brands have a guarantee, where you can mail in proof of purchase and the dead bulbs and they'll send you more. You could try that if you still have the packaging. Definitely a good idea to try and sprout them ia separate container, because it's really a crap shoot whether they'll work or not, and when they mold they can really mess up the water.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, they had a guarantee, but I lost the packaging. Tomorrow I'll throw the crap bulbs away and clean out the tank. bleh D:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Bleghhh. Grosssss. Java fern isnt easy to kill, no, but there are harder ones to kill than that, hah. Java fern cant really be planted unless you leave the rhizome out, make sure you do!
If not, get anubias. I love it. I used to let it herp a derp and float around. It was fantastic.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds amazing xD I'm just kinda hesitant to buy plants from my petco, because although they take fairly good care of their fish, most of their live plants are in with guppies or something similar.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Really? Aw. I know petSMART has the tubed ones, those actually arent bad, so long as you get a truly aquatic one.

They sell plants for decently cheapish (LOL) online, check out aquabid's stuff, ebay, (when the site is back up...) bobstropicalplants.com, sweetaquatics, uhh uhhh Im forgetting a billion sites right now...crappp. I got literally 30 sprigs (though only 15-20 were healthy, happens..) of anacharis from bob's for 2 bucks. I bought a few other things too, and shipping wasnt too too bad. :3

I might (might...) be starting to give away a few sprigs of hornwort for new, hardworking members looking to plant, but Im currently using Sweeda as my guinea pig to see how shipping goes. If things go well, I can send you a few, if you'd like. No promises, but so long as shipping isnt too derp from campus, It should work out.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll have to look into that, thanks ^^ My mom's been kinda into online shopping lately, so she may be game for that c:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont usually like shopping online, but Ive gotta say, getting plants that way is my one exception!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

My mom loves amazon for books. She has a Kindle, too  It's pretty cool, but I still love the look and feel of real books.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I love the way books smellllll... / w \ <3


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG me too... and I love worn books. It makes them more... familiar, or something. My English teacher hates e-readers because of that xD she kinda scares me...


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*rubs face on book* gahhhh <3

Ereaders freak me out. They stay on without being...on. Wtflub, bub. I dont get it.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah, it's kinda weird. My mom has a cool leather cover for it,though, that makes it look like a legit book


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

o_o


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Now I'm getting this image of a person opening it up, realizing that it's an e-reader, and screaming in absolute horror D: "NOOO!!!!"


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

>3> topic went THAT way! *points left*

i love Java moss. i've a 'brown thumb' with most plants, but i've not killed my moss yet! 


as for books, i'm a Japanese Manga girl. i LOVE the smell of the new manga, and the feel, but old ones are best. they smell amazing, and feel epic. <3 just, don't color in my books, or i'll getchu. >:O


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I <3 manga too. OMG, Elfen Lied... don't look it up if you're squeemish, but it really goes into the nature of humanity, and is a tragic love story on top of that. The manga's way better than the anime. Vampire Knight is another one of my favorites, and although it's a love story, it is SO in depth and has really good characters. Recent chapters of the manga... holy crap. And Death Note is amazing, but it's definitely one of the better-known ones.
EDIT: From wikipedia: _Elfen Lied_ involves themes of social alienation, identity, prejudice, revenge, abuse, jealousy, regret and the value of humanity. Part of the reason the story touched me was because I could feel empathy for the main character.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Java fern cant really be planted unless you leave the rhizome out, make sure you do!


I'm not quite sure what you mean by this, but I'm no plant expert. The rhizome are basically the roots right? Can't they just be buried under substrate? Thanks.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> I've had some that sprouted, but if they're growing mold then they're duds. Some of the brands have a guarantee, where you can mail in proof of purchase and the dead bulbs and they'll send you more. You could try that if you still have the packaging. Definitely a good idea to try and sprout them ia separate container, because it's really a crap shoot whether they'll work or not, and when they mold they can really mess up the water.


Its just cheaper to look the company up on the web and call them to order a bag full. 

Aponogoten are a strange variety of water weed, they have three different modes of propagation. Most the varieties are too large for most aquaria we keep betta in but there are some tricks to make em grow small.


----------

